# Is there hope with my wife?



## vickgeo1981 (Feb 16, 2016)

Me and my wife had a very loving life for 3 years. The only problem we had was money and house. I own a house which can be made new, and she can be transfered close by, and my job is close by too, we could savw alot of money on petrol. But she didn't really liked the idea. At the end i made my mind to brake up, but that day her father died, so we moved at her moms house to stay for a month. At the end i had a huge argument with her mom cause she doesn't want my wife to move to my house so i left the house on valentines day, 2 weeks after my wifes father died. We tried over the phone to talk but we just argued, last time we talked she said "My feelings are cold for you, it's over i want to brake up". I said ok and startes making plans to move back to my house. She phones me up 3 days later and we had this discussion " Did you move back to your house? I said, no it will take me 20 days to get everything ready, she said, Ok, i won't come to pick my stuff cause i want to leave you the fridge and washing machine untill you are back, I said, how are you, she says ok, I'm back to work, i said I'm happy to hear that, it's nice to talk to you now that you are calm, she says yeah i like it too, i didn't liked it that we broke up fighting, i prefer to talk in a nice way, hey i went to the gynecologist today, he told me that my eggs are healthy, i could easily get pregnand, i said, thats nice to know, oh if things where different and we lived in my house, we could have been great parents, you would be a great mother, i must say that, but please since we broke up, be careful, find a good man to care for you, sh says i will be more choosie, i like it in a way that we broke up, we don't fight, and i said, yeah that's true, maybe it's a good thing, we can take tine to think thing clearly, and in 3 months when I'm done with my house we talk again to see if we can sort things out, by the way, next week i will be in your town, wanna meet? She says yeah i would like to.."My question whats in her mind, will we get back together? Or I'm i now her friend. Thanks


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

So you live in a "fixer upper" that she doesn't want to live in until it's fixed up? Is this correct? Is this house the only thing you fought about?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

vickgeo1981 said:


> Me and my wife had a very loving life for 3 years. The only problem we had was money and house. I own a house which can be made new, and she can be transfered close by, and my job is close by too, we could savw alot of money on petrol. But she didn't really liked the idea. At the end i made my mind to brake up, but that day her father died, so we moved at her moms house to stay for a month. At the end i had a huge argument with her mom cause she doesn't want my wife to move to my house so i left the house on valentines day, 2 weeks after my wifes father died. We tried over the phone to talk but we just argued, last time we talked she said "My feelings are cold for you, it's over i want to brake up". I said ok and startes making plans to move back to my house. She phones me up 3 days later and we had this discussion " Did you move back to your house? I said, no it will take me 20 days to get everything ready, she said, Ok, i won't come to pick my stuff cause i want to leave you the fridge and washing machine untill you are back, I said, how are you, she says ok, I'm back to work, i said I'm happy to hear that, it's nice to talk to you now that you are calm, she says yeah i like it too, i didn't liked it that we broke up fighting, i prefer to talk in a nice way, hey i went to the gynecologist today, he told me that my eggs are healthy, i could easily get pregnand, i said, thats nice to know, oh if things where different and we lived in my house, we could have been great parents, you would be a great mother, i must say that, but please since we broke up, be careful, find a good man to care for you, sh says i will be more choosie, i like it in a way that we broke up, we don't fight, and i said, yeah that's true, maybe it's a good thing, we can take tine to think thing clearly, and in 3 months when I'm done with my house we talk again to see if we can sort things out, by the way, next week i will be in your town, wanna meet? She says yeah i would like to.."My question whats in her mind, will we get back together? Or I'm i now her friend. Thanks


Yes, your wife still has a thing for you or she wouldn't have mentioned that her eggs are healthy (I'm laughing as I type this) . You do both realize that you are a little crazy, right? I mean, we all are, but you two fight kinda strange. Or is it just me?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Just don't have kids...


----------



## vickgeo1981 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well to give you more info, she didn't wanted to live in the town i am from, and cause we rent, the rents are high, also the money i spend to go to work are also high. That on the long run caused us alot of financial problems. I know we are weird, but I couldn't go on like this cause we barely made a living sometimes.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't understand why she wouldn't want to live in the same home as you, even if it is a fixer upper, and still stay married. All houses require maintenance at some point, they are constant work. If she doesn't want to transfer her job and live with you, and you don't want to sell the house and buy a new one, then I can't really suggest anything other than counseling. Also, I don't agree with you selling your house for another unless that is what YOU want to do.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

This is one of the funniest break-up/divorce conversations I've ever read.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

synthetic said:


> This is one of the funniest break-up/divorce conversations I've ever read.


Not nearly as many laughs as your thread.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You two keep breaking up, can barely be civil to each other and the first thing out of her mouth is informing you she's ready to get pregnant? Move along quickly and don't look back. This is a trap for a life of misery.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

How much of a fixer-upper are we talking about? Worn and in need of some updating? Or nearly condemned? Or somewhere in between?

Or is the real issue that she doesn't want to move to your town? How far apart is your town from hers?


----------

